# Opinion wanted regarding Labor Ban in Dubai



## ahmed.ali199982 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am working in a bank (semi government) in Dubai having salary above AED 10,000/- and have masters degree (MBA).
I want to shift to another bank but is unclear about any ban for shifting or labor ban.
Regarding offer letter, it is an unlimited contract and there is a condition that I cannot move to another financial institution within 3 three years, however, there is a probation period of 6 months where it has been written that during probation the either part can terminate the contract with one day notice. 
Kindly guide me 'whether I can can my job during probation period (i.e. before completion of 6 months) without any ban and will I be able to get sponsored through new bank?'
Thank you.


----------

